#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [中國妖怪] 混沌

## wingwolf

*上古四大惡獸“混沌”*

混沌是四兇之一的神話生物，根據左傳記載，四兇分別是形象如同巨大的狗的「混沌」、人頭羊身並且腋下長眼睛的「饕餮」、生有翅膀的大虎「窮奇」以及人頭虎腿長有野豬獠牙的「檮杌」。

在《莊子‧內篇‧應帝王第七》，莊子敘「七竅出而渾沌死」故事。故事大意為：南海的帝王叫「儵」，北海的帝王叫「忽」，中央的帝王叫「渾沌」。儵和忽在渾沌的地方相會，渾沌對待他們很好。儵和忽想報答渾沌，見大家都有眼耳口鼻，用來看聽吃聞，渾沌沒有七竅，就為他鑿七竅。每天鑿一竅，七天後，七竅出，而渾沌則死了。

漢•東方朔《神異經·西蕪經》：「崑崙西有獸焉，其狀如犬，長毛，四足，似羆（音皮）而無爪，有目而不見，行不開，有兩耳而不聞，有人知性，有腹無五藏，有腸直而不旋，食徑過。人有德行而往抵觸之，有凶德則往依憑之。意指混沌是一種像狗或熊一樣的動物，人類無法看見它、也無法聽見它，它經常咬自己的尾巴並且傻笑；如果遇到高尚的人，渾沌便會大肆施暴；如果遇到惡人，渾沌便會聽從他的指揮。

----------


## 昂

他看起來像豬耶
只是沒有頭、多了一雙腳，還有翅膀(啥?

----------


## 迷思

原本想，
這個名字很好聽，
一點進來就看到圖，
很不高興，
想自己找圖，
但還是一個樣，
勉強找到五大瑞獸和四大凶獸的資料，
......資料有點簡單。

抱怨:
長那樣怎麼當四大凶獸啊?

----------


## wingwolf

> 他看起來像豬耶
> 只是沒有頭、多了一雙腳，還有翅膀(啥?


明明《神異經》就說的是：“崑崙西有獸焉，其狀如犬，長毛，四足，似羆（音皮）而無爪，有目而不見，行不開，有兩耳而不聞，有人知性，有腹無五藏，有腸直而不旋，食徑過。”
混沌明明就是惡犬啊
可是那張圖卻這樣畫……
而且我剛才還用搜圖找“混沌”，結果出來的就是這幅圖……

看樣子又需要我來畫一下這位冷門妖怪了  :Mr. Green: 


-----------------------------幾分鍾之後----------------------------------------

成了
輸入“渾沌”之後好不容易讓我找到一張說得過去的
已經把之前的蛋形混沌換掉了
新來的惡犬比較合適

----------


## 昂

> 看樣子又需要我來畫一下這位冷門妖怪了


真的嗎?
那上面那隻給我煮火鍋(謎：拜託不要再亂吃了

可是它不是說渾沌沒有七竅嗎?
哪他那堆器官是哪來的?

----------


## BGs

> 可是它不是說渾沌沒有七竅嗎?
> 哪他那堆器官是哪來的?


因為這是「獸化」的混沌  :Very Happy:  
混沌的概念很廣啊，是超越道的本體，可以是神，也可以是魔，當獸化的時候又成為妖怪。

混沌死亡 

話說Azathoth似乎也和混沌的概念有關。

----------


## 阿翔

我真是越來越大膽了居然侵犯版權
圖片來自一本叫「圖說怪獸事典」的書籍~~
作者為「草野 巧」。

好吧我不賣廣告了，我是來post渾沌的…
希望我不會引起什麼麻煩才好orz
如果沒問題的話，有什麼怪獸的資料難找我這裡應該也有，
希望可以幫到大大有助畫圖喔~~XD

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 夜陌客

啊~好恐怖的狗哇!!
他怎麼沒有鼻子呢??
嚇到我了!!

【親近惡人，攻擊好人。】
還真是邪惡的一隻狗~~
(餛飩還真是種可怕的生物)

----------


## 阿翔

> 啊~好恐怖的狗哇!!
> 他怎麼沒有鼻子呢??
> 嚇到我了!!
> 
> 【親近惡人，攻擊好人。】
> 還真是邪惡的一隻狗~~
> (餛飩還真是種可怕的生物)


話說「餛飩」並不可怕，反而很好吃
有沒有鼻子是我們自己畫上去的，所以他不一定是沒有鼻子啦^^"
不過他好像真的是大白狗喔~~但怎麼我覺得wingwolf大畫的黑色更好…
其實渾沌這麼懶，而且又偏食只吃好人，
會不會發育不良啊~~

----------


## dh52339237

我之前在書上看到過，
我記得他是長的很像狗的熊，
還看不見也聽不到，
但卻可以分辨好人與壞人，以善人為食，
所以才有渾沌這個詞，
代表模糊不清的樣子。

----------


## 狩影

曾經有人說"混沌"乃是世界的宇宙
而沒有七竅是說明它像宇宙一樣沒有物體的




> 請勿使用注音文
> By [奇幻森林版主] wingwolf

----------


## z223730955

渾沌有兩種版本呢   :Shocked:  
一直不知道哪個才是正確
(聽說那個像肉球的才是正確的渾沌)

----------


## 自然農子

唔，這很明顯是藏獒(或高加索，其實兩種狗很像)嘛，我家裡有養兩隻(獒和高加索)所以看的出來，而且在中國西方邊境就讓我直接想到青藏高原了。

牠被說胖的原因是因為藏獒的毛超級蓬鬆，抱起來超爽的阿阿阿啊！！！冬天睡覺必備抱枕！！！

因為藏獒是超大型犬，而且很兇又很顧家，叫聲也很低沉，所以才會被古代中國人當成兇獸吧。

大家上網去找藏獒(或高加索)的圖片就會覺得牠很有可能就是渾沌。

話說這隻狗不知道龍叔能不能叫出來((就像那隻豬一樣

----------

